# Launching Monday



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

This one has been simmering for a while now ...
http://pixdaus.com/?sort=rand


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

uhh....oohhh!

Someone is screwed!!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

OOOOHHH Letting something Simmer always makes it better. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Those fins look like they're gonna hurt.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

There's no DC... you better not be thinking of anything silly.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Monday is they day. I have about 4 on the launch pad myself. I need paper to print the labels


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

You guys are deadliy


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

DBall said:


> There's no DC... you better not be thinking of anything silly.


This one's definitely going airborne.

But now that you mention it, a ground assault is probably in order as well.

Lest we forget this post:


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I cant wait to see this muther land on someones front porch! 

:mn:mn:mn:gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

All that labeling has fried your mind my friend.
Take it easy big guy this is how you got yous a$$ kicked last time. 
Go back to your labeling, it's much safer.

:ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> This one's definitely going airborne.


I am protected by the laws of the NST, so I must be safe.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

massphatness said:


> This one's definitely going airborne.
> 
> But now that you mention it, a ground assault is probably in order as well.
> 
> Lest we forget this post:






















































You know that shit was hilarious!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

He who gets in the first strike gets to laugh first!!! I have no paper to print shipping labels, no more bubble wrap, 1 priority box left, etc. Off to Wally World we go.



ahc4353 said:


> All that labeling has fried your mind my friend.
> Take it easy big guy this is how you got yous a$$ kicked last time.
> Go back to your labeling, it's much safer.
> 
> :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh yeah..:gn:gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh Man!!! Vin on a rampage! Someone is going to get hammered!!!*


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> All that labeling has fried your mind my friend.
> Take it easy big guy this is how you got yous a$$ kicked last time.
> Go back to your labeling, it's much safer.
> 
> :ss


I'm all set -- I have a cooler now!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Speaking of which.....i have a few on the launch pad as well......:ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Vin is tired of getting smack around, time to dish out some pain. :tg


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Vin, do you have to go and avenge the beat down you recieved?? What gives?:r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll let my actions speak for themselves ...


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

:r:r:r:chk

i think i can guess this one. i just cant wait to see it land. i wish we can put a bomb cam on some these hit so u can see a pic of there face when it goes BOOM


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I'm all set -- I have a cooler now!


That little thing?! :r You must have bought a larger one than the pic you posted wherever it was posted.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

When will all of this madness end? Violence never solves anything. Someone needs a hug.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> That little thing?! :r You must have bought a larger one than the pic you posted wherever it was posted.


LOL

I thought it was his lunch box.

:ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Good to see Vin can get off the mat after the beatings he's been taking:ss


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> This one has been simmering for a while now ...
> http://pixdaus.com/?sort=rand


I dont know how you do it Vin. I had one simmering for an hour today while driving. The minute i got home I had to launch it. Talk about a dirty bomb. Nice to see you smacking someone around after getting kicked in the berries last week.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks Like somebody is going to feel some pain. Can't wait to see the devastation.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

This Is Never Good !!! Vin's Lost It Again!!!


----------

